# Indian Scout



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 27, 2017)

https://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/6185094973.html   not sure if its good deal or not but neat bike


----------



## partsguy (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, it is very cool and interesting. I don't know if it's the same Indian brand as the motorcycle company. This looks to be built by Hercules or Raleigh.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Well, it is very cool and interesting. I don't know if it's the same Indian brand as the motorcycle company. This looks to be built by Hercules or Raleigh.




It is. They imported English-made bikes like this in the 1950s. It is worth nowhere near what an equal condition Hendee Indian from the earlier period is worth. But still nice bikes.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 27, 2017)

The also made a model called the Indian Princess.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 27, 2017)

Royal Enfield was the British Motorcycle Company who Took over the Springfield made Indian Motorcycles and proceeded to use the Indian name on their English made machines. These bicycles are from that company built in their Redditch factory according to Wikipedia.


----------

